# Santa Rosa Barge



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

Anyone have coordinates for the Santa Rosa Barge? I haven't found anything in Escambia Reef Coords or the MBT listings. Anyone dove this recently? Looking for current status?

Thanks


----------

